# Game 12: Heat @ Raptors (11/20/09 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, November 20th, 2009 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Shavlik Randolph
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Both UD and Q-Rich are out tonight. JJ will get the start at SF.

Quinny is the only inactive tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Any links yet guys?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

J.O. looks like he's starting to hit his stride between the end of the last game and the way he's started here. He can really, really help a lot if he stays health.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade is _still _cold.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, horrible call against Hedo there. JJ sold it though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great bad shot Chalmers

Is it me or does Wade seem to have no confidence in his driving game right now?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, the Raptors got real pumped over that. Oh boy I hope we win this one.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Great bad shot Chalmers
> 
> Is it me or does Wade seem to have no confidence in his driving game right now?


The most frustrating part is that if he doesn't turn it over he is missing his free throws. He needs to get that jumper right.

That travel on JO looked like Bosh hammered him. Hope it's not going to be another long night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet and1 by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my that was nasty Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

nice Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is getting to the rim easily tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO2Wade!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Were we in zone on that last possession? James Jones has now gotten dunked on by Derozan and Amir Johnson.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL @ Spoelstra with his head down cursing Beasley after Beasley travels. Starting to think our coach doesn't like him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's that vaunted front court of Joel and Randolph..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*cringe*


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, Randolph gets a blocking foul trying to draw a charge instead of just contesting the shot. Love how our coaching staff overvalues drawing offensive fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, dumb foul by DQ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-24 Raptors after 1


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> Wow, dumb foul by DQ


Why are teams so successful running the ball up the court with no time against us this year? Ever since Dorell acted as a jogging partner alongside LeBron and let him make that uncontested shot the floodgates have been open.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont know but its annoying as ****.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> LOL @ Spoelstra with his head down cursing Beasley after Beasley travels. Starting to think our coach doesn't like him.


He deserves it. That was a horrid possession by Beasley. Wasn't paying attention and screened too late, then when he got the ball had no idea what to do with it and just traveled. I just don't know if he can freaking ever stay focused while he is on the floor.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

wtf?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was a joke offensive foul call.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel's nightly illegal screen, I swear this guy cancels out anything he does via shotblocking by being a walking turnover on offense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our bench is so damn bad.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was great defense by Jor-El. They're making ridiculous shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive and dunk by Mike


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I missed that Beasley dunk, crap.

Nice drive and foul drawn on Bosh.

OK, just saw the replay. Gnarly. On Bosh too.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG Beasley makes a decisive move, finally.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Defense has been abysmal tonight, we are getting carved up

scratch that, JO was late two straight possessions with the help D


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whhy does he sit Wade so long in the 2nd and fourth?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DQ has lost his specialized skill, his three point shooting. He hasn't been even a decent three point shooter since March of last year and I honestly don't know if he will ever get it back. He's almost too unreliable to play in that role.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Wow, Randolph gets a blocking foul trying to draw a charge instead of just contesting the shot. Love how our coaching staff overvalues drawing offensive fouls.


Honestly. At least check your feet before you decide not to contest.

Nice 3 Wade. I didnt want Beas shooting that for some reason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And here we go again...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Our offense is working for the other team, feeding them with easy baskets.

We need a shooting coach. Hire Rick Barry.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers got fouled dirty on that rebound, no call.

Now they're just running all over us. 

Man. I really think Joel Anthony is partially responsible for killing any momentum we may muster every game. Putting Randolph next to him is just absurd. When will Spoelstra break off some time for Jamal?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This team has played with zero energy since the Cleveland game


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK, let's just stop trying to draw charges.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This game isn't all that bad. We've missed like 6 layups and they are making every contested shot. It's not like were being outplayed.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's like every shot Wade bricks or airballs leads to the other team scoring.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Do we miss the most point blank shots at the rim in the league?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the hell did that go in?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow you're kidding me.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley is tissue paper soft, the dude is just allergic to contact. Watch his screens whether its on a pick and roll or screening other dudes to allow a play to develop. I have NEVER seen him stick a proper screen. He might just be a better team defender than team offensive player at this point, it is pathetic.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> How the hell did that go in?


When it rains...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Beasley is tissue paper soft, the dude is just allergic to contact. Watch his screens whether its on a pick and roll or screening other dudes to allow a play to develop. I have NEVER seen him stick a proper screen. He might just be a better team defender than team offensive player at this point, it is pathetic.


I don't see the screen thing you've been talking about.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What is wrong with us at the moment?

Every game is exactly the same...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> I don't see the screen thing you've been talking about.


He rolls instantly on every screen, as soon as he makes contact with the other guy. It's like he is setting fake picks every time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, see Beasley's ups on that missed oop? Kid can jump.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why does Chalmers try to make Wade-moves? It doesn't work for him.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I wish Chalmers would learn how to shoot a floater, instead of getting blocked every time


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why are we so stupid defensively sometimes? Leave Bargnani wide open at the three point line? No.

No.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They are shooting 67%

67


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hahaha, this season is ****ed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, of course that goes in. 43 points in the 2nd quarter. unbelievable.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, I haven't seen a team shoot this good since Phoenix in 04-05


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was seriously the most god-mode quarter I have seen by any team since I've been watching basketball


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think they pushed the ball up court and scored off every miss.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The coaching staff has got to find a better substitution pattern for Wade. Those 6 minutes he sits out to start the 2nd and 4th quarter may work on better teams, but on a team as short handed as this one, its just a huge killer.

We had this same problem last season so if they havent found any better way now, then I guess they never will.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God we suck so bad.

what happened do our d?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

68%

Another case of our crap offense feeding the other team's. How are we struggling offensively against such a terrible defensive team? As I predicted, making them look like the Celtics/Spurs. I understand the personnel isn't great, but I'm starting to wonder how capable Spoelstra is of coaching cohesive offense. It's routinely embarrassing out there.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It doesn't matter what we do, you can't beat a team shooting 68%. Some of that is our fault, but you just can't win like that.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Heat last 4 games = poop


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> The coaching staff has got to find a better substitution pattern for Wade. Those 6 minutes he sits out to start the 2nd and 4th quarter may work on better teams, but on a team as short handed as this one, its just a huge killer.
> 
> We had this same problem last season so if they havent found any better way now, then I guess they never will.


Honestly. You have to find a better way to keep him to 36 minutes. Simply sitting him out 6 minutes to start every other quarter is elementary. I assumed Spoelstra watching every game from last season over again and scrutinizing every decision would've made him re-consider this maneuver. I'm losing faith.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> God we suck so bad.
> 
> what happened do our d?


Our offense kills our d. We shot 41% and those led directly to fastbreaks. 49 points in a half is misleading because Toronto play at such a high pace. 49 points is actually really bad. Their opponents average 106.

I shudder to think what would happen if they ever decided to zone us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

sknydave said:


> Heat last 4 games = poop


Honestly, we've been pretty poopy since even before the NJ game. We were winning against some crap teams, and not by much.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't even believe Wade has 17 points. He has looked awful. That three he took with 20 seconds on the shotclock? That airball? Bleh. What happened to him? He left his game in his converses.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We need Udonis back badly.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I really hate Spo's all or nothing approach to substitutions. Similar to the old Bulls where one of Jordan/Pippen was always on the court, we have to employ that strategy with our frontcourt. Beasley or JO must be on the court at all times. We need some kind of frontcourt scoring presence. I don't think its the 6 minutes without Wade that kills us as much as going 3 on 5 with zero frontcourt threat. The dropoff from Wade to DQ is tolerable. The dropoff from JO/Beas to Randolph/Anthony is not.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Forced shot on first possession. 

Followed by defensive 3 on us


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Operation CUT IT TO 10 BY THE 4TH QUARTER begins


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I just want to see a team that consistently passes to an open man who is supported in his decision to shoot and make the open shot. All I see is a bunch of posting up and dribbling resulting in crappy contested shots, offense fabricated on the spot.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Total meltdown after the hot start. Bout to drop 3rd straight.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Our problem is that we aren't rebounding. Every time a shot goes up, the team runs back on the defensive end.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley is starting to climb above the rim with his play


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

myst said:


> Our problem is that we aren't rebounding. Every time a shot goes up, the team runs back on the defensive end.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but this has been the Heat philosophy for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ sucks. Id rather Dorrell or DQ right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> Our problem is that we aren't rebounding. Every time a shot goes up, the team runs back on the defensive end.


You don't think the offense is bad?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why did no one try to stop him until he was dunking?

Idiocy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We need a momentum changing performance from somebody. And to actually play some semblance of defense.

Riles must not like what he see's on that end particularly...sad thing is, our offense is just as bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dam Mike, wake the **** up.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but this has been the Heat philosophy for as long as I can remember.


But when we're missing all of our shots it's time to make some halftime adjustments.



Adam said:


> You don't think the offense is bad?


Not really, we are missing a ton of wide open shots. Ball movement is pretty good too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Wade's FG% is plummeting again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We cant even hit free throws.

This team is a joke.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL. Theyre heckling Chalmers for being a stoner, I believer.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> But when we're missing all of our shots it's time to make some halftime adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, we are missing a ton of wide open shots. Ball movement is pretty good too.


We gave up 4 offensive rebounds. I don't get how rebounding was a problem.

They gave up 4 offensive rebounds too but they weren't the ones down 20.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heat are shooting 39%. Our offense sucks.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Adam said:


> We gave up 4 offensive rebounds. I don't get how rebounding was a problem.
> 
> They gave up 4 offensive rebounds too but they weren't the ones down 20.


I mean on the offensive end. We take a shot, and when it clanks off the rim, 5 Raptors are sitting there waiting for it while were running to the other end of the court. We could have had a lot of second chance points if we made an attempt at it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What is the argument here? We suck on offense and defense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

THeyre in the penalty. If we can get some stops and get to the line, we may be able to cut it to 10 by the 4th. Otherwise, we're done.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> I mean on the offensive end. We take a shot, and when it clanks off the rim, 5 Raptors are sitting there waiting for it while were running to the other end of the court. We could have had a lot of second chance points if we made an attempt at it.


We have 6 offensive rebounds with 18 minutes left to play.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Heated said:


> What is the argument here? We suck on offense and defense.


They are making crazy shots and we're missing open shots, period.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Adam said:


> We have 6 offensive rebounds with 18 minutes left to play.


We have missed over 32 shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike for 3333

nice couple of minutes for Mike


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, great back-to-back offensive boards by Beas and JO

Beas is on the "Spalding Diet" right now

And he triples!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas 33333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

For the love of all that is good in the world, keep it up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on, we gotta continue this run!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Seriously, this team is not that good. Their defense sucks and if their jumpers stop falling...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

myst said:


> I mean on the offensive end. We take a shot, and when it clanks off the rim, 5 Raptors are sitting there waiting for it while were running to the other end of the court. We could have had a lot of second chance points if we made an attempt at it.


Then why were they getting easy fast-break baskets after all of our misses?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> We have missed over 32 shots.


8 offensive boards now. If a team executes and boxes out they shouldn't give up but 1 or 2 more boards despite a huge number of misses. And we are getting an abnormal number of offensive rebounds.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade and 1!

Come on!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Down 11


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Clumsy Beas.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Maybe I'm wrong. All I know is that when Toronto went on their huge run at the end of the half, we could have stopped their run by getting a few more offensive boards. 


Good to see we're finally hitting some shots, and they are starting to miss some.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What's going on with these easy rebounds?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This guido color analyst for the Raptors is so ****ing annoying.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This team turns into 5 Joel Anthony's when a key rebound is to be had


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They get fouled on their third possession this time down the floor.

Jesus.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

All we need is for Jorel to hold court til JO is back early in the 4th. Dont bench Wade or Beas at start of 4th!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I refuse to believe that Jor-El is better than Magloire. I'll never see that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm gonna make a prediction. If Randolph gets another second of play then we lose this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beas is boarding like a champ!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

There you go Beas! His best play of the year.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley is a monster!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If we see JoRandolph again I may cry.

OK, tears time

Wade should never sit while Joel is out there.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Fight on Beasley

Fight on


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Mario


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Adam said:


> I'm gonna make a prediction. If Randolph gets another second of play then we lose this game.


That's game. The comeback falls short. :whiteflag:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow he took Beasley out, better be a 1 minute rest for him, we cant afford anymore


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This game has turned.

It all comes down to the fourth.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I guess I owe Randolph an apology? Oh well...**** him. Still a scrub. :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Randolph was surprisingly not that off with that three, but why?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

89-83 Toronto after 3

Now lets see what lineup we throw out there to start the 4th.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade with the most quiet 26 points ever. I want to see him take out the frustration of the last 3 games in this next 12 minutes, a la Knicks game last year.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley and Wade both had 9 points each in that quarter. If DQ or Jones can start hitting their WIDE OPEN three pointers we have a chance.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

You see? We haven't been playing that bad all game. The shooting percentages have started to turn and we come storming back. It's all very basic stuff, if you play well, the shots will eventually fall. And if you're on fire, you will eventually cool down!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OK, we cant think this game is won. We gotta leave Wade in. Gotta get Beas in within the next 3 minutes. JO also.

This is gonna be an interesting quarter. Lets see how bad we want it. We got momentum.

How bout Beas? 19 and 10 so far tonight. Proud of that 3rd quarter rebounding spell, plus his J is getting there now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This Randolph guy is a scrub. Why did we pick him up. Better yet, why is he seeing minutes.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> You see? We haven't been playing that bad all game. The shooting percentages have started to turn and we come storming back. It's all very basic stuff, if you play well, the shots will eventually fall. And if you're on fire, you will eventually cool down!


Fair enough. But they sure took the scenic route to arrive to this point :laugh:

Beasley energized us there. Am I the only one who sees him jumping into contact but getting ZERO calls? He gets no respect.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont like this lineup!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade + 4 scrubs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Carlos


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade in


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Carlos!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, come on Randolph. 3 point blank misses.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ramdolph WTF!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Randolph. Over ****ing Magloire.

WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY???!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Randolph needs to pass that back out, he was too far under the rim.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo nooooooooooooo


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Get Beas and JO in NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

rofl, that Shavlik guy sucks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoa Joel!!1


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

OMG!!!! JOEL IS A MONSTER!!!! hahahahahaaha


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Randolph. Over ****ing Magloire.
> 
> WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY???!!


Magloire crushes those too. You know that would have been a peek-a-boo. ****, get Beas back in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jorel!!! Holy ****


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

holy **** JOR EL


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Randolph out now plz


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Show Shavlik how its done Joel.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How many play stoppages do you need?! Get the starters in now!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Joel is bringing the energy, Shavlik, not so much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel and Randolph with point blank misses again.

Spo, please get Mike and JO back in right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We're falling farther behind, losing time, and losing momentum. How long has JO been sitting?!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ and Wade.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Shavlik Randolph does not deserve to share the court with the legendary Joel


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I guess nobody can tell me or nobody knows why Randolph is getting all these crucial minutes somebody with some skill could be getting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO and Beas NOW!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why the hell do we need Jor-El AND Randolph? We can guard Bargnani with a guy like Diawara or Dorell.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> I guess nobody can tell me or nobody knows why Randolph is getting all these crucial minutes somebody with some skill could be getting.


He's the only PF on the roster. UD is hurt so Shav has to spell Beas when he goes to the bench. Jor-El hasn't played any PF at all this season. He probably doesn't get time in practice as a PF.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Heated said:


> I guess nobody can tell me or nobody knows why Randolph is getting all these crucial minutes somebody with some skill could be getting.


UD and Q-Rich is injured. The only other big is Magloire.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade...come on...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

WTF was that pass Wade?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

myst said:


> UD and Q-Rich is injured. The only other big is Magloire.


And we wouldn't prefer Magloire to this scrub?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade, we can't afford airballs and turnovers from you


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

I always lurk and I haven't posted since 7-20-2006 but I had to spend 10 minutes guessing my password to ask WHY THE HELL WOULD SPO SIT BEASLEY FOR THE FIRST 5 AND A HALF MINUTES OF THE 4th. He kept us alive all of the 3rd. He has 4 fouls, not 5. This game could be knotted up now for all we know if he had sat only 2 or 3 minutes instead.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Emergency, rusty PF Joel is better than Ramdolph.

Mario's 3-ball is returning


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Turkoglu is crazy


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I repeat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333 again


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BigWill33176 said:


> I always lurk and I haven't posted since 7-20-2006 but I had to spend 10 minutes guessing my password to ask WHY THE HELL WOULD SPO SIT BEASLEY FOR THE FIRST 5 AND A HALF MINUTES OF THE 4th. He kept us alive all of the 3rd. He has 4 fouls, not 5. This game could be knotted up now for all we know if he had sat only 2 or 3 minutes instead.


Cause Spoelstra sucks, that much should be obvious.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh JJ


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

MAriooooooooooooo


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JJ's been crappy tonight. Why is he playing in crunchtime? At least Dorell and Cook have played this season.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This is a game! exciting stuff


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Eating my words. And loving it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1 pt game. WOW


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on! 1pt game!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, Mario has 20 - when did that happen!?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JJ just being the professional that he is


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BigWill33176 said:


> I always lurk and I haven't posted since 7-20-2006 but I had to spend 10 minutes guessing my password to ask WHY THE HELL WOULD SPO SIT BEASLEY FOR THE FIRST 5 AND A HALF MINUTES OF THE 4th. He kept us alive all of the 3rd. He has 4 fouls, not 5. This game could be knotted up now for all we know if he had sat only 2 or 3 minutes instead.


It pains me to defend Spo, because he deserves some criticism but not exactly for the reason you mentioned. He had to sit Beasley because Beasley is on pace to play 40 mins even after sitting for those 5 minutes. Not to mention last game Beasley had 4 fouls and immediately received his 5th after Spo showed faith and trusted him and inserted him early in the 4th.

Spo deserves to be criticized for not playing Magloire instead of Randolph or even going with Diawara to defend Bargnani who is nothing but a jumpshooter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This team commits some of the dumbest penalty fouls I've ever seen. Goddamnit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ah tough foul on Beas for his fifth


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

soft foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, 6 fouls and you foul out? Thanks for reminding us, Erik...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wait, that foul was on Beasley?! That's weak!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade has been making some uncharacteristic mistakes lately.

Here come the threes again.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Damn, I wanted this game so bad because the Raptors have been celebrating too much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And that might be game. Damn.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That reach in was a foul on Beasley on one end but then they do the same to him on the other for no call.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game...****...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We've got big games from all but one of our starters, and little from anyone else.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Wade has been making some uncharacteristic mistakes lately.
> 
> Here come the threes again.


It's the Jordan's


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

At least they fought back and we saw some nice things from Beasley in important minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good call Tony


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful ending. 

Deja vu on that Jack 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice D guys. Wow, poor form.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hedo has killed us to end this quarter. Its the same play he ran for a couple of years with the Magic and now with the Raptors. Pick and roll at the top of the key, drive to the basket, force the D to collapse, and kick it out to open shooters. And tonight, Bargnani and Jack hit their open 3's.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The timeouts killed us. We were rolling then we kept having to play against set defenses coming out of timeouts. Wade needs to improve his shot selection.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice way to get the career-high Chalmers. Too bad its too little, too late.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> The timeouts killed us. We were rolling then we kept having to play against set defenses coming out of timeouts. Wade needs to improve his shot selection.


He needs to quit with the 3's. Especially since he's struggling making even mid range shots right now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm still trying to figure out how Wade got 30-8-5.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> He needs to quit with the 3's. Especially since he's struggling making even mid range shots right now.


And just the timing of them is so bizarre. He's taking them with 18+ seconds on the shot clock. That's the kind of thing you do as a young player, not for the first time in your 7th year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21pts 9rbs
21pts 12rbs

Nice back to back games by Mike.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bease said:


> He needs to quit with the 3's. Especially since he's struggling making even mid range shots right now.


Seriously, we need to start giving signs to people in strategically placed areas around the AAA with Wade's 3 point shooting percentage on them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario, christ...!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn Mario. Where was this earlier in the game?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bease said:


> 21pts 9rbs
> 21pts 12rbs
> 
> Nice back to back games by Mike.


Dude's a PF, all the way


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> He needs to quit with the 3's. Especially since he's struggling making even mid range shots right now.


Indeed. Part of the problem is his total lack of the offensive creativity he's showed over his career. He rarely drives with the tenacity he shows when he's really on his game. I think last year made him want to become too much of a jump shooter. Who knows, maybe his body can't take the constant driving anymore.



Wade2Bease said:


> Hedo has killed us to end this quarter. Its the same play he ran for a couple of years with the Magic and now with the Raptors. Pick and roll at the top of the key, drive to the basket, force the D to collapse, and kick it out to open shooters. And tonight, Bargnani and Jack hit their open 3's.


Yeah I was picturing him in the Magic uniform on some of those plays.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not a coincidence that Beas is at 20/10 with no UD in the lineup.

Enough of these token minutes at SF for Mike. Hes clearly a PF.

Nice game from Mario tonight also - 30pts is impressive.

Another loss...man, when are we gonna get a win...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Turkoglu was a horrible choice for the interview. I got nothing out of that incoherent mumbling. That ranked below average on the athlete interview scale.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We lost because W2M put Turk's photo in the game thread. Step your game up W2M.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

MB30 said:


> Not a coincidence that Beas is at 20/10 with no UD in the lineup.
> 
> Enough of these token minutes at SF for Mike. Hes clearly a PF.
> 
> ...


We saw the 20/10s with Mike last year as well, when UD was injured at the end of the year.

I'm not really worried about the loss, we were never 7-2 good and Wade has been struggling with his shooting most of the year. Maybe he is just pacing himself or something by playing more of a jumpshot-heavy game, but he'll figure it out. Long term it's better to have Beasley playing a big part in a comeback and Mario figuring out that he is actually good at basketball (stop deferring all the time!). Besides, even with decent defense in the 2nd half, Toronto still finished at a ridiculous 57% shooting.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I just saw the scoreboard and read the last few posts... can somebody recap how the **** we lost to the raptors!?!?!?! I seriously thought we are better AND have better coaching!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Raptors started hot. We did not.

We played catch up. Nearly got there. Shavlik Randolph played - we lost.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ugly three-game streak we're on. It might as well be four. Somehow Wade slumped to 30 and 8, that shows something at least. This team could and should be playing much better, and showed it can in the second half. I don't think anyone didn't suspect we'd get cocky after the hot start and fall flat. Here it is. It's hard to guess when it'll really turn back around because it seems like it should every game.

I think Beasley may actually be playing his way into the dominant PF minutes.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley did a complete 180 from the first half. I was watching him pretty close and he looked kinda lazy and uninspired, although so was the entire team. You can really see his potential as an offensive rebounder though, 6 tonight, 3 against Atlanta, 5 against NJ.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> I think Beasley may actually be playing his way into the dominant PF minutes.


Ha! I'll believe it when I see it. He's going right back to SF, book it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Who is Spo talking specifically about?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good chance to right the ship against the undermanned Hornets in a couple days. Hopefully that should get us right.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Who is Spo talking specifically about?


Can you describe what's happening, I don't have Sun.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Who gets POTG nod tonight guys?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Who gets POTG nod tonight guys?


Beas turned the tide, to me Chalmers' scoring came after the game turned. That's just my view.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Who gets POTG nod tonight guys?


I say Mario. 16 in the 4th and career high.

Mike was good throughout but Bargnani abused him at times at the other end.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Can you describe what's happening, I don't have Sun.


"Now its about proving to teammates you're willing to compete[...]reliable[...]dependable[...]that our identity means something deep to us..."

Then goes on to talk about the defensive numbers and how they're not their game.

Ira then asks what it means as far as Erik's job getting that back, basically implying line-up adjustments, and Erik replies, "One way or another we're going to get back to that identity."

He's then asked how much UD and Q being out has to do with the recent poor performance, and he acknowledged that they may be a part, but guys need to step up.

For some reason I just got the feeling he was going just short of calling guys out, and Jones may have been a prime suspect on that list.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd give it to Wade. Poor shot selection aside, its freaking 30-8-5. Mario got a lot of his points when the game was pretty much over. Beasley played well, but POTG is stretching it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> I say Mario. 16 in the 4th and career high.
> 
> Mike was good throughout but Bargnani abused him at times at the other end.


True, and Calderon did have 10 assists, but didn't go off scoring. I'm for Rio.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sounds like Spo has his Udonis hard-on. He's been waiting for an excuse to put him back in with the starters.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade/Rio/Beas - in which order?

So far, 2 votes Rio, 1 vote Wade. Ill vote for Mario - Wade was good, but his shot selection and FG% hurt us tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ira Winderman said:


> Randolph actually had his moments, with Udonis Haslem again out.


*link*


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I give it to Beas simply for that rebound over Bosh and then score.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I read that too Jace and LOL'd - Ira's got such a fetish for guys who draw charges...its sickening


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If by moments he means what seemed like 4 or 5 point blank misses and tips then yes, he had his moments.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yet he complains about J.O. attempting to draw charges instead of contest drives. Clearly it is a team-concept to try to draw the charge before going up with the driver. This works when you're in front of the line, unlike Ramdooph's attempts to draw charges.


----------

